# Removing bird from gas fireplace



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got a call telling me a tenant can hear a bird in there gas fireplace. I remember that the fireplace is vented through the outside wall about five feet from the ground. How difficult do you suspect it will be to remove the bird? My guess is the bird got in from the outside vent and can not fly to reach the exit. So, it should be dead by tomorrow. I guess I will need to remove the cover off the front? Do all gas vent fireplaces have access door on the front? Can the front be removed on any of those gas fireplaces? Sorry I will have no details until tomorrow, but by then it will be to late, thanks


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

It may not be trapped at all. It may have set up house keeping in there. That means a nice sized pile of nesting to clear out.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

That would be great. I am kicking myself because I was going to seal the vent last year but did not. I take it personally when I do something that hurts an animal


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Ugh, at work I had that happen, a bird went down an old brick chimney, wound up finding the flue fromt he hot water heater in the basement, managed to crawl through that small flue around several bends and then down the vertical section over the water heater where he was trapped by the small cross-grill and died.
The heat from the waterheater flue did a slow cook on him and we could smell this odd smell for days, and then I traced it to that- seeing a small beak sticking down out of the flue.

I wound up unhooking that section of flue and taking it outside and dumping it upside down, all that was left was bone and feathers.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Had to remove the outside cover, four screws whole thing slides out. On the inside 10 screws held the metal screen, then the glass comes next, held in by 10 screws as well. Peice of rubber sets under the glass then an upper and lower bracket hold the glass in. The glass is very stuck to the rubber so be careful. I vacuumed the inside very well, everything goes back together easy enough. Their are these spring loaded rods that hold the little metal access panels in. Easier to take off the panels to get access to the screws.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

I had a dead robin that had found its way into the kitchen vent. Found it during the kitchen remodel. A fish hook and line and I went bird fishin'.


----------

